# Any UPVC / Composite door fitters in?



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

The striker plate for my composite door has broken itself as can be seen in the top of the photo below... My google skills have let me dowm in finding an exact replacement. Anybody got any ideas where I can buy an exact replacement from?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Have a look on the door lock to see what make it is, might make it easier trying to find a part.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

The lockset built in to the door says Fullex SL16 Crime Beater which I can find but I cant find the striker. Again probably poor googlage on my part


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Give these a try, they have helped me out a few times with either old stuff or obsolete, if you cant find it on the website give them a ring, very helpful.

Handles


----------

